# Smoking newbie with an Oklahoma joes highlander



## BradBQ (Sep 10, 2018)

hello SMF!
This is one of the best websites on the planet!  Thanks for this place.  The articles and posts from here have helped  create some phenomenal food this summer.  

This past Xmas yielded a new Oklahoma joes smoker.  So after some research I beefed up the smoker with tuning plates, gaskets, and thermometers.  I think this cost as much as the smoker.  But well worth every penny.

The first few smokes were pretty bad with dried out meat from my inexperience.  The temps were on the extreme low and high ranges.  The fourth try finally started to show some very yummy, promising meals.

Fortunately I have a great source for pecan wood that should last for a while.

Attached are a few images after dialing in the technical side of smoking, and in some cases grilling for a few minutes at the end of the cooking process.

Ribs were the first to find perfection.
Then it was pulled pork.
Next up was cowboy cut ribeyes. The picture was taken during the charring process.
And last my personal favorite, tri tip. So freakin good. And quick to cook in just a few hours.
Finally I just threw in a couple of pictures of some salmon fillets cooked. Just because. One was grilled on the round simple Weber.  The other was cooked in a cast iron skillet.

Next up this week are a couple of pork loins from sams club. And of course some tri tip.  So addicted to those yummy cuts of meat candy.

Once again thanks for helping me out with my smoking game!!
Brad

Ps. I think the pictures are displayed in reverse order.  Sorry about that.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 10, 2018)

It all looks amazing. I'd say you've got the hang of it now. Nice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
That is some great looking Q there my friend!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome aboard glad you joined. That's some fine looking smokes you got going on there.

Chris


----------



## BradBQ (Sep 11, 2018)

Oldsmokerdude
Thanks!  Starting to get the hang of it.  This forum helped the learning curve exponentially.  Looking forward to trying a brisket soon.

SmokinAl
Thanks!  Your posts helped give me a direction to smoke in, especially the hot and fast pulled pork.  Although I chickened out and wrapped the pork with aluminum half way through the smoke.  Still turned out pretty good.

Chris
Thanks!  Glad to be aboard the smoke ship.  Appreciate the compliments!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Sep 11, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana, looks like your turning out some really good Q, good job. Keep the Q views coming.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 12, 2018)

Dude, you have got that OKJ rocking! Welcome aboard. You are going to find so many ideas to try here.

George


----------



## BradBQ (Sep 14, 2018)

SmokingLogs
Thanks!  I just did a couple of pork loins yesterday.  They were tender and moist.  Cooked to IT of 145 degrees.  Attached are a couple picks.

RiversideSmOker,
Thanks!  Glad to finally be cooking some good food with the OKJ.  It was a rough start.  Bwt, I used to live in Santa Monica, miss the SoCal mountains, but not the traffic. Loved four wheeling up in big bear.


----------

